# Varanus tristis care?



## bk201 (Dec 30, 2008)

If one was to get one or three hatchling varanus tristis how would one look after the hatchlings 
___enclosure dimensions,? type of enclosure>?set up?,heat? light?,substrate? feeding? etc____
And how fast do they grow and what size enclosure is suitable for an adult trio?

anyhelp would be good as i dont have a clue:?


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 30, 2008)

i love these threads, sorry to be such a downer and not give you any advice, but why dont you search? 
or use google and search for 'varanus tristis care sheet'

then once you get the basic idea, come back here and ask owners some more specific questions.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 30, 2008)

did a search couldnt find much more than information "coming soon" or "easy to care for"
il be ordering a book soon but just gota wait for it to arrive,plus i would rather get information from keepers/breeders actually in australia and recent information aswell


----------



## bk201 (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone know how to keep these?


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont know anything about them, but would this help??? Found other sites but they were in german!!!!!

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...ev=/images?q=varanus+tristis&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Maree (Jan 4, 2009)

Tristis aren't that hard to care for, just treat them pretty much like any other small monitor. You might consider keeping them in a room tho' cause they are very fast. So once they escape out of their cage, you will have trouble catching them again so a secure room will help. They will feel more secure with branches higher in the cage which should be taller than it is wide. Youngsters will eat the same cockies and woodies etc as any other small monitor. Once they are big enough, offer pinkies and up sized to your lizard along with the crix etc. They appreciate hollow branches and will be calmer if they can watch you from their hides which I place high in the on the walls of the cage. Once they have that, you can feed them off forceps by hand if you want.

Offer plenty of climable space, cork walls or the like.

Good Luck
Maree


----------



## wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

send* Varanidae* a pm he will help you pics and all....


----------

